# HOMM4 nur als DIA-Show



## AnWill (10. April 2010)

Nach Einbau einer Nvidia 240GT unter Windows7 64bit läuft "Heroes of Might and Magic 4" nur noch im Schneckentempo.
An der Grafikkarte an sich kann es nicht liegen - da unter WinXP keine Probleme auftreten.
Seltsamerweise machen ATI Radeon GPU´s weniger Probleme.

Das Game braucht übrigens nur Directx 8.1 und läuft auch mit Onboardgrafik.

Ob Windows7 Directx-Funktionen unter Version 11 nur emuliert?!

Habe leider noch keinerlei ähnliche Probleme im Internet dazu gefunden; 
für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MfG
Andi


----------

